# Anyone use felt buffing wheels for deburring? Do they work?



## Smashmasta (Nov 30, 2018)

I'm looking for a wheel for my buffer just for deburring, NOT sharpening or just polishing (obviously if polishing is part of the result, that's great, but the main goal is deburring). If so, what hardness do you use, soft, medium, hard, rock hard, flint hard? I've got a 10inch dual speed 1hp buffer.

I tried a 3M EXL unitized silicon carbide fine, softness level 2, and it was waaaaay to hard, such that it removed metal on the edge. I need something with essentially zero grit, save maybe the addition of some compounds, that won't round or burn edges (when used correctly). I've heard of paper slotted wheels, but those seem to be used in a sharpening capacity, and I'm afraid they're too hard. 

I'd be using this on cheaper knives in a volume capacity (nicer knives I would deburr by hand), and things like woodworking chisels, where the burr is very hard and pesky to remove. 

If there's another alternative to the felt, 3m's et. al, and paper wheels, let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought a real expensive 12" rock hard felt wheel years ago. I could never get the thing to work correctly. It was very consistent at ruining edges though. I think the surface has to be conditioned (burnt?) or something.

I've also tried a slew of 3M wheels and never liked what they do to edges. They can be great for other stuff though.

For powered deburring purposes on Japanese knives I use a leather belt which is both a curse and a blessing in one tool.

For powered deburring of non-Japanese knives you can't beat a slotted paper wheel with white compound.


----------



## zitangy (Dec 5, 2018)

i did try using cotton wheel with just a little bit of green compound after 1000 grit belt.

works fine, cuts decently... but never did like it as i have to cut a roll of newspaper to check that there is no curled metal ( weak edge) at the edge.

btw, i do use a 3M scotch brite abt 600 grit wheels to remove rust , thin the blade a little


----------



## KellyW (Dec 7, 2018)

I saw this on you Tube ...thought it was an interesting example of a leather wheel


----------



## KellyW (Dec 7, 2018)

I assume the best possible sharpening is with a low speed belt. 
Does anyone know a suggested belt speed ??


----------



## RDalman (Dec 7, 2018)

KellyW said:


> I assume the best possible sharpening is with a low speed belt.
> Does anyone know a suggested belt speed ??


Best edge is finished on a good natural stone imo.

Felt wheel can be extremely useful. When you learn to use it. I do for some things and "beater" quick sharpening. With white wax, to deburr. Recently did a bunch beaters on 120 grit ceramic belt on the grinder to raised burr, followed by 100 grit flap wheel and then straight to deburr/polish on loaded felt, the actual edge fully polished and shaving.


----------

